# Cleaning cage floor?



## stella1013 (Jul 15, 2018)

At first, I used newspaper and then paper towels in Bertie's Cage but I feeling like it's such a waste. I've been experimenting with cabinet liners. I've been switching out between 2 sheets - using one while I wash the other with dish soap and water and hang to dry. Will cause any sanitizing problems? Should I use bleach?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

No need to use bleach. Why don't you put down a couple of layers of newspaper. Every morning you can just remove the top layer with his droppings on. That's just so much easier.


----------



## stella1013 (Jul 15, 2018)

Good to know bleach is not needed. I don't receive newspapers. Sometimes I receive the colored ads in the mail, but not enough for daily cage covering. Though I'm fine with the extra work. Doesn't take long and smaller environmental footprint.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful cage!

Just wanted to add; try to give your bird sunlight.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What you are doing is fine. Clean is great, sterile would be overkill.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We dont receive newspapers but most towns including hours puts out a nice free newspaper every week. We grab some of those every week.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> We dont receive newspapers but most towns including hours puts out a nice free newspaper every week. We grab some of those every week.


LOL! Yes, we collect those too. LOL.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Lol l collect around the city and in supermarkets, do-it-yourself stores, etc real estate magazines, brochures, supermarket flyers, etc.


----------

